# Weaving- Just off the loom



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is not wet finished or blocked still have a bit to weave in and I'm surprised at my self I usually do it as I weave. It"s my sunset shawl.I'm very happy it is off and I love it. Just plain Jane weaving This is what gave me all the trouble on the loom. I used knit picks Paleete 100% Peruvian highland wool fingering weight in golden heather/ iris heather / tea rose and raspberry heather a little over 2362 yds of yarn. Will take a picture after it is blocked in a few days having some work in my kitchen the next couple of days won't be pretty around here but it will be after.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is great! :sm24:


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice..great job!!!! pretty colors..


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely! Happy colors.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your shawl is just beautiful! The colors are really pretty together.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

That is really pretty. what great colors.Its amazing when you wash it what happens.... They call it magic in the water


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Very pretty, and very warm!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Very pretty and colorful.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the colors.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Plain or not it is beautifully done.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the beautiful colors you chose. It looks fantastic.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! I love it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking forward to finished pic !! ! ! ! !


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

It is really lovely. I mean a real knockout!
So here come the questions...
How many ends per inch (is that called setts? - I've forgotten) did you use? 
Was this done on a floor or table loom?
Was there much warp waste?
How would you rate using Palette yarn for the warp. Is it a nightmare to tension?
Any words to the wise?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very pretty colors nice job!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> It is really lovely. I mean a real knockout!
> So here come the questions...
> How many ends per inch (is that called setts? - I've forgotten) did you use?
> Was this done on a floor or table loom?
> ...


My paper work is up stairs I will answer all your questions in a day or so. Having some work done on my kitchen. So very busy not doing my fiber crafting.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Qbeauqtiful.....


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

spectacular!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is my work sheet sorry it is so messy it was my first one I ever did. But it was almost right on I did over buy but I had the yarn first and did not do my home work. I had just under 1000 yds left over. Almost enough to make another. lol I should have had about 866 yds left over so I figured pretty good. The yarn for tension was a little rough had to keep adjusting. On the 12 dent it stuck to each other it is a fingering so I figured the 12 dent but I should have used the 10. If I use it again that's what I will use. Barely no waste I was not going to put fringe on but decided to do twists. I cut of about 3 inches all the way around. All in all it is very pretty lot os ops so I think I will stick with smaller things till I get it down.


----------

